# World Headquarters of Large Corporations...



## centralcali19

I would like to see some world hdqs. of well known corporations around the world.. also "regional" hdqs. are good too....

Radio Shack World Headquarters: Fort Worth, Texas, U.S.




























Pier 1 Imports Headquarters: Forth Worth, Texas, U.S.




























BMW World Headquarters: Munich, Germany



















GM Motors World Headquarters: Detroit, Michigan, U.S.


----------



## hudkina

Ford:









Chrysler:


----------



## briker

interesting. BMW building was built to represent a piston. GM is very impressive


----------



## MikaGe

*HSBC* (photo :Wikipedia)










*Dentsu* (photo: [email protected]) *my fave! 










*Toyota* Japan (Photo: Wikipedia)


----------



## Manila-X

related thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402624


----------



## WeimieLvr

Atlanta Corporations

Georgia-Pacific








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Georgia_pacific_building_atlanta_01.jpg

Coca-Cola








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Coca-ColaHQ.jpg

EarthLink








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Midtown_Excursion_025.jpg

Delta Airlines








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2583653930/

SunTrust Banks








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanneorla/86201977/


CNN








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ucumari/481440148/

The Weather Channel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/102006203/

Southern Company








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/79814853/

Georgia Power








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatherturnbull/121585127/


----------



## _00_deathscar

The HSBC HQ is only regional.


----------



## david chanrion

*original headquarter*

The French Group Bouygues (operating in construction & commuinication with total sales of 30 billons euros ) has a subsidiary called Bouygues Immobiler whose headquarter was designed by the American Architect Kevin ROche
Located a few km from Versailles, the head quater gives echo to the the palace :


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Burger King World Headquarters- Miami, FL*

















*Royal Carribean International Headquarters - Miami, FL*









*Espirito Santo Financial Group - US Headquarters -Miami, FL*

















*Lennar Corporate Headquarters - Miami, FL*









*Norwegian Cruise Lines International Headquarters - Miami, FL*

















*Bacardi US Headquarters - Miami, FL*


























*Alienware Headquarters - Kendall, FL*


----------



## Shukie

My two favorites:

ING headquarters, Amsterdam









Total headquarters, Paris


----------



## Substructure

Total, Paris









CMA CGM, Marseille, U/C









Airbus, Toulouse
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Airbus_Toulouse_plant_entrance_DSC02696.jpg
(picture too big to fit here)

Renault, Paris









Societe Generale, Paris









Air France, Paris









L'Oreal, Paris


----------



## Wey

Awesome thread!! :cheers:


----------



## mbuildings

Antel Telecommunications (uruguayan telecommmunications public company)


----------



## Manila-X

MikaGe said:


> *HSBC* (photo :Wikipedia)


That's not their HQ anymore. HSBC moved their HQ to London during the handover. This is their HQ in *Canary Wharf*


----------



## _00_deathscar

The HQ was moved back to London well before the handover.


----------



## hkskyline

HSBC's organizational structure changed after purchasing Midland Bank in the early 90s and a holding company was set up at the top to own the regional subsidiaries. The holding company then established its HQ in London.


----------



## Greg

Nestle, Vevey/Switzerland


----------



## japanese001

*Mori Building Company, Limited*


----------



## goschio

Deutsche Post, Bonn









Deutsche Bank, Frankfurt









Mercedes, Stuttgart


----------



## Nikom

*Galp Energy HQ, Lisbon*


----------



## kjetilab

Telenor (Norway's largest telecommunication company)

















Aker Kværner (ship building and offshore)









Both at Fornebu just outside Oslo


----------



## spongeg

this isn't the world headquarters but a large campus office for EA Canada for EA games in Burnaby/Vancouver


----------



## Dimension

*M&T Bank HQ, Buffalo, New York*(The one with the colored top. During hockey season, it is blue and gold for the Buffalo Sabres)









*Labatt USA HQ, Buffalo, New York, Fountain Plaza*
(One of the two buildings of Fountain Plaza)









*HSBC USA HQ, Buffalo, New York*









*Blue Cross Blue Shield of Western New York*









*New Era Cap Company World HQ & Flagship Store, Buffalo, New York*









*Delaware North Companies Global HQ, Buffalo, New York*
(Fountain Plaza)


----------



## BoulderGrad

*A few more for the Seattle Area*

Expedia (Internet Travel booking service) Bellevue, wa








Thanks to Fraiser Krane for the pictures

T-Mobile USA Bellevue, WA








from Wikimedia

Eddie Bauer Apparel Bellevue, WA (Just finished recently, so could only find a rendering)









Tommy Bahama Apparel Seattle, WA









Tully's Coffee Seattle, WA


----------



## Avian001

*Here are a few in downtown Minneapolis and St. Paul.*

Ameriprise (Financial) and the HQ of Capella University:



Target Corp HQ, although they also lease 800,000 sq. ft. in a nearby tower as well:



US Bank:



RBC Capital Markets Corp HQ (Financial management - 75 offices in 15 countries):



Travelers (Insurance):



Lawson Software:



*Here are a few located in suburbs of Minneapolis-St.Paul*

Best Buy (Retail, with 150,000 employees and expanding in China, Europe and the Middle East):



General Mills & The Betty Crocker Test Kitchens (Food operations in 30 countries with sales in over 100 countries):



Medtronic (Medical technology with operations in 130 countries and 38,000 employees):



3M Company (75,000 employees in 60 countries, sales in 200 countries)



And oddly, food giant Cargill is headquartered in this chateau west of Minneapolis, although it has a larger office center nearby. Cargill is the world's 2nd-largest private corporation, employing 160,000 people in 67 countries:


----------



## wonwiin

Avian001 said:


> *Here are a few in downtown Minneapolis.*
> And oddly, food giant Cargill is headquartered in this chateau west of Minneapolis, although it has a larger office center nearby. Cargill is the world's 2nd-largest private corporation, employing 160,000 people in 67 countries:


Well it is distinctive and not so boring like several of this "suburban" HQs like BestBuy.


----------



## Guest

Qantas HQ in 1930:

Archerfield was officially opened as Queensland's principal airport on the 1st April 1931 and remained so until 1949. During its reign there were many milestones including being one of Australia's strategically vital airports during World War II, it was also the departure and arrival airfield for many famous pilots such as Lores Bonney and Sir Charles Kingsford Smith. The highlight was the establishment of the Qantas headquarters in 1930.


----------



## White Shadows

YPF (oil company) BUENOS AIRES - ARGENTINA
Architect: Cesar Pelli









































































Photos: gertt510 - egalotti - bascraper3 - Aloy Concept - Leo18


----------



## matthieum

Aerospace Campus Tower. Toulouse, France. (in construction).


----------



## The Voice of reason

Avian001;25930444
Travelers (Insurance):
[URL=http://imageshack.us said:


> [/URL]


here is the origonal HQ building in Hartford, still holds more of the company, but is not offically the HQ because of the merger.








Its the pointy one. but they also occupy that old building on the left and a few other large buildings near by. For example the really blad building kind of in the middle of this next picture.









Travelers and Phoenix









The Phoenix companies

















here is a let down for everyone.








The gold building kind of tucked behinf the Bank of America building is the world HQ for United Technologies. the 36th largest company in the world or something like that. and they dont even own it they rent. They do however have about 4 dozen mid rise buildings in the burbs for each subsidiary like Otis elevators, pratt and whitney, Carrier, hamilton sunstrand etc..
all lame.

The Hartford has a campus of mid and low rise buildings surrounding the black rectangle in this picture









The Aetna HQ is a gem however
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Aetna_building_in_Hartford.gk.jpg


----------



## HowardL

matthieum said:


> Aerospace Campus Tower. Toulouse, France. (in construction).


That is seriously hot stuff.


----------



## japanese001

*株式会社セブン&アイ・ホールディングス*　(Seven & i Holdings Co., Ltd)


----------



## Iemand

*Belgium*



AB Inbev (Leuven)




















Dexia (Brussels)





























KBC (Brussels)




















Fortis (Brussels)




















Belgacom (Brussels)




















Agfa-Gevaert (Mortsel)


----------



## Looking/Up

Toronto: Headquarters of Manulife Financial, North America's largest insurance company and fourth largest in the world.









( http://farm1.static.flickr.com/35/96081161_9e66254ed3.jpg?v=0 )









( http://farm1.static.flickr.com/200/516426748_e905186e95.jpg?v=0 )









( http://farm1.static.flickr.com/225/516426790_f7fb8777d8.jpg?v=0 )


----------



## centralcali19

The new Dolce & Gabbana Headquarters









Masdar Headquarters









FBI Hdqs.









Nissan U.S. Hdqs.









Kia U.S. Hdqs.









U.N. Hdqs.









Heifer International Hdqs.









Fuji Television Hdqs.









Procter & Gamble Hdqs. 









Geo World Hdqs.









Bear Sterns World Hdqs.









GSW Hdqs.









Wyeth World Hdqs.









John Wiley & Sons, Inc. Hdqs.









longaberger Hdqs.









Dell Hdqs.









Oracle Hdqs.


----------



## _00_deathscar

I'd never even heard of Cargill, but that's a waste of a perfectly good chateau.


----------



## raggedy13

One of the world's largest and fastest growing gold mining companies, Goldcorp, has it's HQ in Vancouver:

















by Uncle Buddha at flickr.com


----------



## emagdnim




----------



## steve5

*Kraft Foods*

European headquarters of Kraft Foods in Zürich:


----------



## kato2k8

Energy2003 said:


> *BASF* , Germany, biggest industy complex in Europe, don´t know which one of the building the HQ is


It's not in the pic. Iirc the pic was taken from the HQ building. This is the BASF HQ building:









*SAP, Walldorf (Baden)*:









*Heidelberger Druckmaschinen, Heidelberg*:
(corner building of the HQ complex, the Print Media Academy - the full HQ can't really be fotographed)









*HeidelbergCement, Heidelberg*:
world market leader in building materials (concrete etc) with 70,000 employees, extremely unspectacular HQ for that


----------

